# New Cyp described



## Dido (Nov 3, 2012)

Hy wanted to share this Link with you

Get it from another forum Member. And tought I share it with you. 

One of our members from far east is already selling them 

Have a look 

http://www.szbg.org/UploadFiles/WZTP/20120921165534.pdf


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm amazed at how something so beautiful van remain undiscovered until the 21st Century.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice to see another one join the ranks but I never get too excited since I've never had any luck growing these guys.


----------



## Berthold (Nov 3, 2012)

Dido said:


> Hy wanted to share this Link with you
> One of our members from far east is already selling them
> Have a look
> http://www.szbg.org/UploadFiles/WZTP/20120921165534.pdf



Don't get exited. I am afraid its only a marketing trick.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 3, 2012)

Marketing trick or not, it's pretty.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 3, 2012)

Berthold said:


> Don't get exited. I am afraid its only a marketing trick.



have you evidence ?


----------



## monocotman (Nov 3, 2012)

Dido,
Interesting but it doesn't look too different from the other species in the macranthos complex, just another slight variant,
David


----------



## Hakone (Nov 3, 2012)

do you saw the plant live or photo ?


----------



## Berthold (Nov 3, 2012)

Hakone said:


> have you evidence ?



Yes, in my garden


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 3, 2012)

I've heard about this plant before. Section Macrantha is a tough one to delineate. I've heard of some folks saying that in truth only a couple species exist in it - tibeticum and macranthos - while others, the "splitters" will look at every variant as unique species. The "truth" probably exists somewhere in between.

Regardless, it is a lovely plant, and distinct from a horticultural perspective.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2012)

Interesting. Asian cyps are a strange and tenuous thing!


----------



## Hakone (Nov 4, 2012)

Berthold said:


> Yes, in my garden



nice, we will compaire in spring :clap:


----------

